# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Pyrros Dimas training

## Primalinstinct

http://www.ironscene.com/videos/1454...dimas_training

----------


## Braveheart04

He is a freak!

----------


## Doc.Sust

cool!

----------


## doolo

When i have kids, straight to olympic lifting at age 13.

----------

